# mini 14 or AKS



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

well i have gotten out my dads guns and it will either be a mini 14 .223 with a scope or the AKS ( not sure the size haven't really looked at it much) with open sites. both are semi auto. that is what is at my desposal so i am just looking for some expert advise.

o yea what about callin i have a tape and or a mouth call. which do u guys like to use.

thanks thomas


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

Use the mini 14 and the hand call


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

What new barrel ban ?


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

There is not any new barrell bands on the federal level That I know of and one of my hunting and shooting buddies is an ATF agent and been one for a number of years Please tell us about the barrell band


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Here 
http://www.atf.gov/firearms/071305openletter.htm


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I asked my ATF friend and I now know why he has been there so long as he said it wasn't clear on what was going to take place WASN't CLEAR that covers a lot of area


----------

